# A video commemoration of Beethoven (in hopes of recovery from COVID-19 pandemic )



## pianohao (Jan 2, 2021)

I just finished a video and music project with LA video artist Daniel McCarty that we're planning to distribute, just trying to figure out where.
This video is our belated homage to the 250th anniversary of Beethoven's birth year in 1770 - now 251st!
I think that Daniel did some beautiful shooting and editing that is quite special. I cut the movement down so it would fit into @ 10 minutes slot so that it wouldn't be too long. It's not meant to be a professional video/audio recording of a performance per se: more a work of art that was our way of saying thanks to a musician who has given millions of people on this planet much joy over centuries. For musicians, that's really what it's all about!


----------

